# 1807 List of Lodge Officers for African Lodge No. 459 Boston 1 month after death of Prince Hall



## MasonicAdept (Oct 12, 2018)

Transcription:

Boston December 28th 1807
The Officers of the African Lodge took their stations for the ensuing year

1st Nero Prince Grand Master in the E.
2nd James Nickerson Senior Warden in the W
3rd James Denny Junior Warden in the S
4th Fife Douse Senior Deacon
5th John Cooper Junior Deacon
6th Truston Babcock Chief Steward
7th John Wilson second Steward
8th Cuff Sumner Outside Tiler
9th John Brown Inside Tiler
10 John Shorter Secretary






This record dispels that there was a Grand Lodge established in 1791. The Lodge was still styled "African Lodge" in 1807, going into 1808.
African Lodge, beginning with this meeting, had elections every 6 months which correspond with St. John's Days of the Masonic year. 

Notice the differences in the names of the places and stations:

Chief Steward (rather than Senior Steward)
Second Steward (rather than Junior Steward)
There was an INSIDE and OUTSIDE Tyler.

These would indicate that they were using English working.

Source: Records of African Lodge Roll (microfilm)


----------



## BroCaution (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you for this Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 10, 2018)

Cool! Very historic.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 14, 2018)

I very much admire the work you are doing Brother!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 18, 2018)

I just can’t wait to get my copy of the white papers looking very forward to reading it keep on keeping on bro also have the special edition of landmarks of our fathers if don’t have a copy of this brothers work I would encourage you to pick up one 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Dec 21, 2018)

Very Cool... and the penmanship of writing with a quill always amazes me. (as I struggle being able to type neat)


----------



## Keith C (Dec 30, 2018)

mrpierce17 said:


> I just can’t wait to get my copy of the white papers looking very forward to reading it keep on keeping on bro also have the special edition of landmarks of our fathers if don’t have a copy of this brothers work I would encourage you to pick up one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



I couldn't agree more!  I will add that if you have the opportunity to hear Bro. Hariston give a presentation take it!  Not only is he an accomplished researcher and writer, his presentations are riveting.


----------

